# Amphetamina Sulphate Synthesis



## Honolulu98

What we are need is:

5g P2NP
50ml Isopropanol
7,5-8,5g of Aliuminium foil (better to use thick foil)
50ml 98% acetic acid (can also use 70%, than don’t need water)
50g NaOH
1ml H2SO4

Firstly, you will make mix with acetic acid and water.Water we need, because we are using 98% of acetic.If will be 70%, than we will not need.Pour (50ml GAA + 25ml dH2O) in to 250ml erlenmeyer flask.







Prepar solution of 5g P2NP and IPA.Disolve 5g in to 50ml of warm IPA.Let to cool.








While IPA solutions is cooling, need to make aliuminium amalgam.Cut the squares 1x1.Than put in to 200ml dH2O, add 50mg of Hg(no3) or other Hg salts and stir.After 5-10 minutes you will see grey dregs in the jar.That mean, the amalgamation is started.Wait about 10 minutes more and wash aliuminium with water 3 times.Than all dregs and Hg(no3) wash out.Becouse Hg salts are very dangerous!












You are ready to start reaction.Add aliuminium amalgam in to acetic acid with water mix.Wait for about 3-5 minutes, while solution will be grey.You can stir it.






Than add P2NP solution and stir a little bit.After adition in the 5-10 minutes will start stormy reaction.So let the flask to stay quietly, for about 20-25 minutes.






In this time, all solution will boil, so need to put in the erlenmeyer flask some condenser.






SWIM use glass funnel.It works good.






After storm reaction.

When the reaction is over, put the flask on the hotplate and make reflux for 1hour.At this moment SWIM doesn’t have hotplate, so he is use boiling water bath.You can also don’t do the reflux, but the yield will be less than after reflux




After 45 minutes, you can see that the stuff are pink.






Reflux is over.Let to cool to room temperature.You got red/yellow solution.




While the solution is cooling, we need NaOH.Add 50g NaOH in the jar and pour 50ml dH2O.The solution will be very hot.Need to cool it, so put in the freezer camber.






When two solutions were cooled, start to pour NaOH solution.Pour in the small amount, because all mix in the erlenmeyer flask will start to heat.So add it slowly and good stir after addition.Need to do this while you will see 2 layers and the ph will be 10-12.When the NaOH is added, wait while all solution will be cool.Need to pick topest layer, red/yellow.





SWIM use syringe to pick it, because he has`nt separate funnel.Extraction with dichlormethane 2x20ml.So, we collected the amphetamine freebase.Check the ph.




Ph is 11.


Now need to convert freebase to amphetamine sulphate.This you will do with sulphur acid and isopropanol.




Solution H2SO4 + IPA (1ml +5ml).

Drop by drop pour the acid solution to the freebase and stir a lot.You will see how amphetamine sulphate appears.Add acid solution while the ph will be (ph 7).















Than filtrate all amphetamine sulphate and let to dry in the warm place.
















Drying…SWIM got 3,5g amphetamine sulphate from 5g P2NP.It`s 70% yield. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

In this version of the synthesis, some inaccuracies are observed. The reaction of the amalgamma should not turn pink, the color of the reaction mass (RM) should be dark gray. At the output, SWIM received a rather dirty amphetamine, it must be cleaned by acid-base extraction or at least rinsed well with cold acetone.


----------



## Xiaoyan

Hello, What is the difference with the synthesis via Al / Hg?


----------



## William Dampier

Xiaoyan said:


> Hello, What is the difference with the synthesis via Al / Hg?



XiaoyanThis synthesis also uses mercury (nitrate)


----------



## Xiaoyan

I know, 
But what about the results?
What is the difference between the two final substances?


----------



## layman

Xiaoyan said:


> I know,
> But what about the results?
> What is the difference between the two final substances?



XiaoyanCompared with what? This synthesis involves Al/Hg


----------



## Xiaoyan

Sorry, but I do not understand,

the description of the process does not say anything about using mercury nitrate.

Why does it turn pink instead of gray?

What happens if mercury nitrate is not used in the synthesis?


----------



## MadHatter

No, they missed writing the mercury nitrate in the reagents list. It's mentioned in the text though:

"While IPA solutions is cooling, need to make aliuminium amalgam.Cut the squares 1x1.Than put in to 200ml dH2O, add 50mg of *Hg(no3)* or other Hg salts and stir."

If you don't use it nothing will happen. You need to make the aluminium amalgam for the reaction to happen. If you don't add it to the aluminium, you will only get aluminium flakes and not aluminium amalgam, and no reaction will happen.

Pink color is usually a sign of degradation of the amphetamine by adding too much acid.


----------



## Xiaoyan

Oooook!!!
Thankyou very much


----------



## cyb3r0

Honolulu98 said:


> In this time, all solution will boil, so need to put in the erlenmeyer flask some condenser.



Honolulu98Here is written the use of some condenser, which type of capacitor was used and how to use it


----------



## cyb3r0

cyb3r0 said:


> Here is written the use of some condenser, which type of capacitor was used and how to use it



cyb3r0Reminder


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

cyb3r0 said:


> Reminder



cyb3r0Use Glass Allihn Condenser,Lab Ball Shapem Heat Exchanger


----------



## cyb3r0

Do I put the reaction mixture in the freezer or leave it aside


----------



## Novator

Honolulu98 said:


> What we are need is:
> 
> 5g P2NP
> 50ml Isopropanol
> 7,5-8,5g of Aliuminium foil (better to use thick foil)
> 50ml 98% acetic acid (can also use 70%, than don’t need water)
> 50g NaOH
> 1ml H2SO4
> 
> Firstly, you will make mix with acetic acid and water.Water we need, because we are using 98% of acetic.If will be 70%, than we will not need.Pour (50ml GAA + 25ml dH2O) in to 250ml erlenmeyer flask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepar solution of 5g P2NP and IPA.Disolve 5g in to 50ml of warm IPA.Let to cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While IPA solutions is cooling, need to make aliuminium amalgam.Cut the squares 1x1.Than put in to 200ml dH2O, add 50mg of Hg(no3) or other Hg salts and stir.After 5-10 minutes you will see grey dregs in the jar.That mean, the amalgamation is started.Wait about 10 minutes more and wash aliuminium with water 3 times.Than all dregs and Hg(no3) wash out.Becouse Hg salts are very dangerous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ready to start reaction.Add aliuminium amalgam in to acetic acid with water mix.Wait for about 3-5 minutes, while solution will be grey.You can stir it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than add P2NP solution and stir a little bit.After adition in the 5-10 minutes will start stormy reaction.So let the flask to stay quietly, for about 20-25 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this time, all solution will boil, so need to put in the erlenmeyer flask some condenser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWIM use glass funnel.It works good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After storm reaction.
> 
> When the reaction is over, put the flask on the hotplate and make reflux for 1hour.At this moment SWIM doesn’t have hotplate, so he is use boiling water bath.You can also don’t do the reflux, but the yield will be less than after reflux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 45 minutes, you can see that the stuff are pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflux is over.Let to cool to room temperature.You got red/yellow solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the solution is cooling, we need NaOH.Add 50g NaOH in the jar and pour 50ml dH2O.The solution will be very hot.Need to cool it, so put in the freezer camber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When two solutions were cooled, start to pour NaOH solution.Pour in the small amount, because all mix in the erlenmeyer flask will start to heat.So add it slowly and good stir after addition.Need to do this while you will see 2 layers and the ph will be 10-12.When the NaOH is added, wait while all solution will be cool.Need to pick topest layer, red/yellow.



Honolulu98Looks like you have anodized foil above 15 microns thick. To improve the reaction with mercury particles, the foil must be prepared. Just do scratch the shiny side of the foil. Use iron brush.


----------

